# Cannot Change Avatar....



## lesofprimus (May 11, 2009)

Anyone else have the same issue??


----------



## GrauGeist (May 11, 2009)

Just checked, and I got:


> *vBulletin Message *
> 
> Unable to save image


----------



## rochie (May 12, 2009)

I got the same message


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2009)

Same here.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 12, 2009)

OK, thanks fellas....


----------



## horseUSA (May 12, 2009)

should be fixed now, directory didn't have write permission


----------



## Thorlifter (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for fixing it Horse.


----------

